
Postgres – EXPLAIN explained - onderkalaci
http://jberkus.github.io/explain_explained/index.html?utm_source=postgresweekly&utm_medium=email#1
======
dexen
The tool for highlighting EXPLAIN output is provided on
[http://explain.depesz.com/](http://explain.depesz.com/) (as mentioned in a
later slide). It's commonly used when asking for help and discussing queries
on #postgresql on Freenode.

------
cdman
Can also warmly recommend the EXPLAIN visualizations generated by pgAdmin:
[http://www.pgadmin.org/](http://www.pgadmin.org/)

See an (simple) example here:
[http://www.pgadmin.org/images/screenshots/pgadmin3_macosx.pn...](http://www.pgadmin.org/images/screenshots/pgadmin3_macosx.png)

------
jimktrains2
And I haven't completely finished my explanation of it!
[http://jimkeener.com/posts/explain-pg](http://jimkeener.com/posts/explain-pg)

I love EXPLAIN, it's such an amazing tool for figuring out how to get a query
to run faster. It's much more detailed than MySQL's and often one of the
reasons I list when people ask if they should checkout/switch to pg (which you
should!)

------
skrause
Another EXPLAIN documentation, probably easier to read since it's a PDF and
not a slideshow:
[http://www.dalibo.org/_media/understanding_explain.pdf](http://www.dalibo.org/_media/understanding_explain.pdf)

------
hvo
Thanks for this. I really like postgres community.They are vibrant and you
will almost always learn one thing or the other from them.

------
iso8859-1
Where is the video for this?

------
stevenringo
Nice one. Is there an offline/downloadable version available?

~~~
pmh
You could grab the site (or just individual files) from github:
[https://github.com/jberkus/jberkus.github.io](https://github.com/jberkus/jberkus.github.io)

The README on
[https://github.com/jberkus/jberkus.github.io/tree/master/exp...](https://github.com/jberkus/jberkus.github.io/tree/master/explain_explained)
has instructions to get it running locally

